# Грыжа L5-S1 при силовых видах спорта



## nevermotyw (10 Мар 2015)

Добрый день,хотел бы задать такой вопрос! Я занимаюсь уже 3 год Пауэрлифтингом (силовое троеборье).Приседания,жим лежа,тяга.Являюсь многократным чемпионом Южного округа! А так же призером России.Спорт это мое все.Лучшие результаты в приседаниях 250 кг.При собственном весе в 66 кг.Ранее беспокоил тошлько грудной отдел.Который позже у меня прошел.На силовой подготовке,при приседании и тяге,появилась боль в поснице отдающяя в ногу при наклоне.Сделал МРТ.Диагноз таков.МР картина дегениративно - дистрофических изменений пояснично кресцового отдела позвоночника.Остеохандроз.Грыжа диска L5-S1.В спине чувствую себя уверенно.Болей вроде бы и нет! Но вот Боль ноющяя в тазу мне не дает нормально что либо делать.Постоянные прострелы в ногу до колена.Посоветуйте пожалуйста как быть дальше.Могу ли я избежать перерыва в тренировках?И избавиться от спазма и прострела в ноге.К мануальному терапевту не рискнул идти.Побоялся.Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2015)

*nevermotyw*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Мар 2015)

nevermotyw написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста как быть дальше.Могу ли я избежать перерыва в тренировках?И избавиться от спазма и прострела в ноге.К мануальному терапевту не рискнул идти.Побоялся.Заранее спасибо!


1. Выложите снимки, опишите подробности и данные о себе.
2. Тренеровки немедленно прекратить до выяснения тактики лечения.
3. Обратиться к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


nevermotyw написал(а):


> Побоялся.


Побоялся!? А 250 кг не побоялся? Ситуация может закончится плачевно и со спортом скорее придется распрощаться, поэтому нечего бояться, надо действовать и незамедлительно.


----------

